# WOODIES!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

This is the best time of year, when the wood ducks come back to the river. Post your pics here!

I'll get it started, though not the best shot, it's the best I've gotten yet!


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i have a picture of 2 wood ducks sitting way up in a tree... how do you post pictures and ill put it on here?


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

ok i figured it out... here it is... its kind of hard to see but ill put it up again when i fugre out how to zoom in on the picture...


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Here is the only picture of a Woodie that I have!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## joel barber (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i got this pic of one this morning 








i still dont know how to zoom in on the pic and save it zoomed in so you can get a better look so if any one knows how to please pm me and tell me how


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice one Bender!


----------

